# Modern Arnis Canadian Camp August 13-15, 2004, London, Ontario



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2004)

This three day training camp features Datu Hartman. For more information contact Bryson Ingram at 519-474-7161 or info@lmaschool.com
artyon:


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 16, 2004)

We will be posting a flyer as soon as possible.


----------

